# PCI to USB adapter



## mshabsovich (Jun 8, 2005)

is there such thing as an adapter that can convert a PCI card from a desktop pc to a USB connector? kinda like external HD enclosers that convert IDE to USB. where can i get a PCI to USB adapter if they even exist? not a bad idea huh?


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

What kind of PCI card? What's it for?


----------



## mshabsovich (Jun 8, 2005)

does it matter? i was thinking about making my sound blaster audigy 2 zs external so that it works with a laptop through a USB port. dont ask why i want to do this. i probably wont. i just want to see if its possible. its one of those weird thoughts i sometimes get. lol


----------



## junker39 (Jun 13, 2004)

There is external pci adapters made but the only ones I could find were plugged into the notebooks pcmcia slot. What would be the problem with an external sound card?
http://www.pricegrabber.com/search_getprod.php/masterid=1049225
or 
http://www.pricegrabber.com/p__Creative_Creative_Labs_SB_Audigy_2_ZS_Notebk_clamshe,__7301100


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Why not use a usb external soundcard:
http://www.pcconnection.com/ProductDetail?sku=5619929&SourceID=k22350


----------

